
Simple JavaScript App Skeleton (React, Bootstrap, Babel/ES6, StandardJS, Browserify..) - dominiek
https://github.com/dominiek/app-skeleton
======
krimple
Is it just me, or does this not work? I did an npm install and then npm start,
but it complained about '<' being an invalid character in the root fetch...

~~~
dominiek
Shoot. Looks like the .gitignore excluded the `public/js` dir which was used
for the watchify output.

If you pull now it should work. Sorry about that.

------
sharmanaetor
"Simple"

~~~
dominiek
Unfortunately, the current state of web apps have many layers of frameworks,
transpilers and tooling. So yes, this is relatively simple by today's
standards.

